# Grrrr...Zukes all natural treats



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just a head's up--I had been looking for some tiny-sized soft treats for Ollie and bought some Zukes some time back. The peanut butter flavor. They're all natural. Well, they cause HORRID tear stains on Ollie. I hadn't given him any in weeks and did so recently and the tearing is awful. I'm SO mad!! Anyway, just giving you all a head's up. I did the "MOM" treatment on Ollie this a.m. and am letting it sit for the afternoon and will wash it off before bed. It helped fade it a tiny bit. Grrrrrr....makes me mad!! Ollie never, ever tear stains unless he eats those things...


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll bite...what's the MOM treatment??


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I'll bite...what's the MOM treatment??[/B]


It's a paste of equal parts milk of magnesea (sp?), corn starch and drugstore (3%) hydrogen peroxide. It acts as a very mild bleach. I used it on Ollie once before a long time ago, I forget what caused him to stain at that time. Normally he has no stains at all. I'm extra mad because I'm trying to grow out the hair around his eyes which was shaved at his last "professional" grooming and they shaved too much of it off.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww I'm sorry Pam. I guess you just never know until you try it. If you're looking for another kind of soft treat like that, Perri gets the Solid Gold Lamb Jerky ones cut up for training. I think you mentioned before that you might try Ollie on a lamb formula food, so if he does well on lamb those might be an option for you to try.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The MOM recipe won't help if he is still staining. Chances are it's a coincidence the staining started after Zukes. It's probably allergy or weather related.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

What does the Milk of Magnesia do?



> It's a paste of equal parts milk of magnesea (sp?), corn starch and drugstore (3%) hydrogen peroxide.[/B]


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

You know I give Lilly the zukes treats too and I have noticed that when she is eating them she gets mild staining that she doesn't normally have. But the thing is, she loves them SOOOOOOOOOOO much that I can't bring myself to stop because of the staining. She lives for these treats, I swear. So I will put up with the staining so that she is happy :biggrin:


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Fendi gets Zukes Mini Naturals all the time too... she's at that teething age, so I never really minded the staining because I know for her age, it's normal. People tell me that their dogs stopped staining generally around 1 1/2 years old, and Fendi is just a little over a year. But, good thing she loves all kinds of treats, so I guess I can find some other treats for her. Thanks for the heads up, Camfan. Otherwise, she'd be TWO, and I'd still be scratching my head, like...when is staining going to stop?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm thinking we may have the same problem. First, Paris absolutely LOVES these treats and I hate to think they are causing some staining. Anyway, we ran out and she was without them for about a week or two. There was no new staining going on and when I would wash her face in the morning and evening, she barely had anything in her eyes. The new bag arrived and I started giving them to her and have noticed the staining again. It's not that much but enough to cause little strips of her hair to be turning brown. Now when I wash her face she has little brown goobers (for lack of a better word) in her hair. I wonder what is in them to cause this? I'm not real sure if I'm going to stop giving them to her...you should see her as I'm trying to open the bag...I can't get it open quick enough! When this bag runs out (which may be a while...I ordered the bigger bag) I may wait a week or two and see if the staining stops again.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hmm..I give Bella and Harley the Chicken flavor. Bella has no staining at all, and Harley does.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> I'm thinking we may have the same problem. First, Paris absolutely LOVES these treats and I hate to think they are causing some staining. Anyway, we ran out and she was without them for about a week or two. There was no new staining going on and when I would wash her face in the morning and evening, she barely had anything in her eyes. The new bag arrived and I started giving them to her and have noticed the staining again. It's not that much but enough to cause little strips of her hair to be turning brown. Now when I wash her face she has little brown goobers (for lack of a better word) in her hair. I wonder what is in them to cause this? I'm not real sure if I'm going to stop giving them to her...you should see her as I'm trying to open the bag...I can't get it open quick enough! When this bag runs out (which may be a while...I ordered the bigger bag) I may wait a week or two and see if the staining stops again.[/B]



I think that Lilly and Paris are related!! Lilly just goes insane for these treats. She will even pout on the floor in front of where the bag of treats is until I give in and give her one. Something about them!! But yes, Lilly does get a lot of goobers on her eyes too. Her staining isn't bad at all, just a little bit in the corners but before I gave her the treats she didn't have any staining at all. I could never deprive her of these treats though, she lives for them.


----------

